# What camera bag do you use?



## wgp1987 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello all! I am just interested in what camera bag/case/other that you have or use.

I personally own a lowepro nova170 and a lowepro zoom mini.

I use to have a lowepro slingshot 100.

I mainly keep my 24-105 mounted with the lens hood attached in my nova 170. I walk around with the 50mm 1.8 on in the zoom mini. 

When i had a 30d the slingshot was awsome because i could keep my 28-75 mounted, with my 55-250 and 50 in the bag also.

What do you use?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 23, 2010)

I have maybe a dozen camera bags & cases.  I use the one that is most appropriate for the trip/gig that I'm on.  

My primary bag is a Lowepro Computrekker AW (backpack style bag).  Although I'm thinking that I'd like something like a ThinkTank Airporter.


----------



## wgp1987 (Feb 23, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> I have maybe a dozen camera bags & cases. I use the one that is most appropriate for the trip/gig that I'm on.
> 
> My primary bag is a Lowepro Computrekker AW (backpack style bag). Although I'm thinking that I'd like something like a ThinkTank Airporter.


 
well, when i have as much gear as you i will also need a body bag to carry my gear .. LOL


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 23, 2010)

Used to have a Slingshot 200, but found it too small.

For longer treks I have a Lowepro Primus.  Fits camera, grip, 70-300 mounted, 28-75, 10-22, 50, 430EX II all in the lower compartment, but I rarely bring all that stuff.  Has a roomy top section for other non photo stuff, lunch, book, clothes,.. 

For every day use I have a LowePro Classified.  I love it because it does not look like a camera bag at all.  Shoulder bag that can hold all the lenses above minus the flash.


----------



## ghache (Feb 23, 2010)

i am using a slingshot 200,

i carry my d90, both my lens
one sb-600, bateries, a bounce card. gray card, memory cards, hoods.
BAG IS FULL.


----------



## matfoster (Feb 23, 2010)

messengerbag, 'fannypack'..anything that turns up in charitystores.


----------



## itznfb (Feb 23, 2010)

Tamrac AeroSpeed 85


----------



## Overread (Feb 23, 2010)

At present avery overstuffed lowepro minitrekker backpack

It's seriously well made and takes a lot of weight, but its really not designed to be used on a long walk with as much weight (the back support, straps and such are not geared up for carrying large loads on longer distances and lack sufficient padding).

however its currently filled with
Main compartment:
Canon 400D with battery grip
Canon 70-200mm f2.8 IS L (often connected to the camera but not always)
Canon MPE 65mm macro
Canon 17-55mm kit lens - my least used lens but its in the bag because its the only lens I have that under 70mm in focal length
Sigma 150mm macro
Sigma 70mm macro
Sigma 1.4 teleconverter
Canon 1.4 teleconverter
Canon 580 EX2 flashgun

The rest of the bag gets filled with all sorts of odds and important ends - and I use a 60AW slipknot pack on the side of the bag which holds a lot of other items - balanced out with a waterbottle slipknot addon the other side (quick access to water and it keeps it away from the camera gear). Although with the packs on the side the supplied waterproof cover for the bag no longer fits and I've had to purchase a sparate water cover for normal use (its bright yellow!)


----------



## myfotoguy (Feb 23, 2010)

Kata DR-467 from most day to day stuff.
LowePro AW200 Stealth Reporter for event photography
Tenba Medium Shootout for when I need to take more gear out on a trek
Cheapo off brand tiny thing for just body and one lens and flash unit where I need bare minimum (party, dinner at resteraunt, etc.)


----------



## srinaldo86 (Feb 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Deluxe-Backpack-200EG-Cameras/dp/B00009R6TA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1266949392&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Canon Deluxe Photo Backpack 200EG for Canon EOS SLR Cameras (Black with Green Accent): Electronics[/ame]

I like the bag however the straps are cheaply made, but the interior of the bag is nice.


----------



## icassell (Feb 23, 2010)

wgp1987 said:


> well, when i have as much gear as you i will also need a body bag to carry my gear .. LOL



and a Sherpa


----------



## Geaux (Feb 23, 2010)

Lowepro Exchange Messenger.


----------



## Shelly1204 (Feb 23, 2010)

8 million dollar home if I need options, 4 million dollar home if I don't.

Most places in NY won't let you in if you're carrying a backpack. But, if I carry a MDH/messenger style bag, I can claim it's my purse, and I get an automatic exemption.


----------



## wgp1987 (Feb 23, 2010)

icassell said:


> wgp1987 said:
> 
> 
> > well, when i have as much gear as you i will also need a body bag to carry my gear .. LOL
> ...


 
LOL yessir!


----------



## dhilberg (Feb 23, 2010)

Domke F-4AF (over-the-shoulder messenger-type bag) in olive color for most things. It holds all my gear. I also have a Tamrac Expedition 6x (backpack style) which holds a ton of stuff, but it's currently empty and I haven't used it in quite some time. It's just too big.

I used to own a LowePro Slingshot 300AW, but found the design of the bag to be pointless. Sure it's great because you don't have to take the bag off to get out your camera, but my camera is out of the bag 99% of the time when I'm shooting anyway. Plus, if you want to get anything else out of it besides the camera you have to take it off anyway, unless you want to risk dumping everything out on the ground when you open the zipper compartment all the way.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 23, 2010)

All mine are for sale because I want a new one. 

Lowepro Rezo 170 AW
Lowepro Nova 180 AW
Lowepro Toploader 75 AW

Want: Kata 3n1-30


----------



## kundalini (Feb 23, 2010)

Lowepro Toploader
Lowepro Slingshot 200
Lowepro Flipside 300


----------



## DerekSalem (Feb 23, 2010)

srinaldo86 said:


> Amazon.com: Canon Deluxe Photo Backpack 200EG for Canon EOS SLR Cameras (Black with Green Accent): Electronics
> 
> I like the bag however the straps are cheaply made, but the interior of the bag is nice.



I'm using the same. I got rid of most of the straps surrounding the bag (except for the tripod straps) and love it. The interior is fantastic.


----------



## mragon (Feb 23, 2010)

LOVE my Domke f-2 in the brown waxwear.  I have a smaller m-Rock that I quickly outgrew. The Domke is soft, molds to your body, the strap doesn't slip, and so easy to work out of. So far it holds all in my gear list plus battery charger, filters, lens cloth, misc small stuff. It's not cheap but I can't say enough about how comfortable and easy it is to work out of. Added benefit is that it doesn't have the camera bag "look" so it's not shouting camera gear when I take it out.


----------



## srinaldo86 (Feb 23, 2010)

DerekSalem said:


> srinaldo86 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon.com: Canon Deluxe Photo Backpack 200EG for Canon EOS SLR Cameras (Black with Green Accent): Electronics
> ...




Amen...


----------



## Markw (Feb 23, 2010)

Lowepro slingshot 350, contains:

Nikon D90 body, gripped
Nikon 50mm 1.8
Nikon 70-300 F/4-5.6
Sigma 10-20mm F/4-5.6
Nikon SB-600
Olympus Trip 35
Sigma 105mm macro
Various other odds and ends, including all chargers and cords, extra batteries, memory cards, cokin filters, etc. etc.

(not to mention my laptop.  )

Mark


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 23, 2010)

Qauntaray Pro when i need to carry everything


----------



## mrpink (Feb 23, 2010)

Whinne the Pooh diaper bag.:thumbup:

p!nK


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 23, 2010)

lowepro slingshot 100 when im going to be doing more rigorous things like snowboarding or hiking or just walking around, and i dont need all my gear. it gets a body with 18-70 attached, 55-200vr, and sb600. plus pockets for cards, cords, triggers etc.

canon (yes, nikon gear in a canon bag lol) 200eg deluxe backpack for when i simply need more ****, and i am able to take it off to unload.

i have a lowepro microtrekker100 but it sucks. it now stores the stuff i dont take out often.

im in the market for a shoulder type bag and i like the look of the crumpler x million dollar homes.


----------



## tdiprincess (Feb 23, 2010)

I just bought my first "real" bag. I'm not too sure of the brand. It's nice and looks roomy. I should be getting it tomorrow in the mail. I'll post what I think then...


----------



## wgp1987 (Feb 24, 2010)

tdiprincess said:


> I just bought my first "real" bag. I'm not too sure of the brand. It's nice and looks roomy. I should be getting it tomorrow in the mail. I'll post what I think then...


 
thanks for the heads up lol


----------



## mostly sunny (Feb 24, 2010)

I have something like this.. I carry more stuff then I need.. and things I don't even know what to do with...but.............. I might need it.  In fact... my backback isn't really big enough for all my camera stuff I HAVE TO HAVE WITH ME AT ALL TIMES.. yet, seriously have NO IDEA how to use.




JimmyO said:


> Qauntaray Pro when i need to carry everything


----------



## tdiprincess (Feb 24, 2010)

wgp1987 said:


> tdiprincess said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought my first "real" bag. I'm not too sure of the brand. It's nice and looks roomy. I should be getting it tomorrow in the mail. I'll post what I think then...
> ...



No problem LOL... BTW, got it about 20mins ago.. just as roomy as it looked  
It'll fit 2 cameras and about 4 lenses/flashes... room for film and memory cards on the lid. 2 side pockets and 1 large front pocket good for filters and spare batteries and such.. 
Still don't know the brand...its decently made, not the best but good enough. Now I feel a little more of a legit noob


----------



## JClishe (Feb 27, 2010)

I use a Tamrac Expedition 5x as my main bag, and a Kata DR-467i when I want a "regular" backpack and just a few pieces of photo gear.

BTW - the DR-467i is awesome.


----------



## AUS-10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Lowepro Aventura 170


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have the Tamrac 5608 shoulder bag which is beefy. It holds a lot of gear and although its bulky, it has a really decent padded strap.

I also have the Loewpro slingshot 150 AW.


----------

